# eigenes Streetview



## MediaDesigner (18. Apr 2014)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder,
erstmal hoffe ich bin hier richtig mit meinem Anliegen

Ich bin Dokumentarfilmer und mache gerade meinen Bachelor.
In unserer (ein Kommilitone und ich) Bachelor-Arbeit soll es um die Dokumentation eines bestimmten Areals gehen.
Dafür brauche ich eine interaktive Karte, ähnlich wie Streetview, in der man durch dieses Areal gehen kann.
Problem wäre gelößt, denn für dieses Anliegen gibt es seitens Google schon das homade Streetview tool
(Make your own Street View with new Google tool - NBC News)

Leider nicht; ich brauche eine Streetview-Karte, wo sich Informationen, Bilder, Sounds und Videos interaktiv öffnen lassen. Ein Beispiel dafür wäre, wenn man in Streetview auf eine Person klickt und sich dann eine Infotafel über diese Person öffnet. Anderes Beispiel, man klickt auf ein Kiosk und es öffnet sich ein Video.

Realisiert wurde diese Idee z.B. in diesem Projekt:
https://nightwalk.withgoogle.com/en/home


Es gibt verschiedene Toolz wie z.B. dieses hier:
http://www.easypano.com/gallery/Tour...own/index.html
Allerdings lassen sich Videos nicht aufpoppen, wie z.B. in dem Marseille Projekt.


Ein Student aus dem Informatik Bereich meinte zu mir, man könnte z.B. auf dem Google Tool aufbauen und weitere Sachen hinzu programmieren, wie aufpoppende Youtube-Videos oder Infotafeln.
Leider haben mein Kommilitone und ich keine Ahnung von Programmieren. Wir würden uns riesig freuen, wenn du Interesse hast den interaktiven Part zu übernehmen.
Sprich wir würden das Journalistische übernehmen, die Info-Texte schreiben, Videos produzieren etc. und du müsstest dann den interaktive Part übernhmen.

Wir würden uns riesig freuen, wenn du Interesse hast mitzuarbeiten oder einfach ein paar Tipps hast

Liebe Grüße
Micha


P.S. falls du was über unsere Referenzen wissen möchtest, wir haben z.B. schon für ZDF, Arte, Dunlop, RedBull usw. Filme gedreht.


----------

